# Pictures of 65 GTO project



## Allen Larson (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks to TOO MANY PROJECTS I thing I've got this whole picture thing!!!.......THANK YOU TOO MANY PROJECTS!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! I wonder why they put the one light in the grill??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

.....







.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

WOW, a bench seat 4 speed, a very rare and valuable GTO!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> WOW, a bench seat 4 speed, a very rare and valuable GTO!


Pretty sure it's got buckets, Randy. You can see the front edge of the right one in the pic and I remember seeing a pic with the right door open. I think what we see here is something laid on the seats.
The 67 I'm supposed to be getting was ordered with a bench and 4 speed. I take they are rather uncommon ??


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Its got buckets. I think its the headliner thats down. Did look like a bench at first glance..


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> Pretty sure it's got buckets, Randy. You can see the front edge of the right one in the pic and I remember seeing a pic with the right door open. I think what we see here is something laid on the seats.
> The 67 I'm supposed to be getting was ordered with a bench and 4 speed. I take they are rather uncommon ??


I see the red bucket now, It looked like the rear part of a bench seat is folded down and resting on the steering wheel,


----------



## Allen Larson (Jan 2, 2009)

It's stuff for my parents garden!!:lol:My father thinks is a storage shed:confusedYou can see my fathers attempt to rig a turn signal on the passenger side........Any one have a factory turn signal?


----------

